# Scientists hacking the 3DS



## Sonicslasher (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 28, 2010)

Errr...
What the F*ck?
(what's the r4 doing there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Is this somewhat real?
Or just a bad joke?
And besides... WHAT THE F*CK?....

I don't get it xD
I r confuzzled


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 28, 2010)

OH NO, THEY ARE REVERSE ENGINEERING THE RULES OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 28, 2010)

Funny, but it kind of looks like it was made in Photoshop.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 28, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> Funny, but it kind of *looks like it was made in Photoshop*.


It was. LOLR4.


----------



## twede86 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hang in there!


----------



## nando (Sep 28, 2010)

very bad photoshop. they could at least scaled down the R4. that thing is the size of my wallet.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 28, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> Funny, but it kind of looks like it was made in Photoshop.


Looks more like an MSPaint job to me.


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 28, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when is rotating less than 90 degrees possible in MSPaint?


----------



## Ikki (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice huge R4


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 28, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> very bad photoshop. they could at least scaled down the R4. that thing is the size of my wallet.


Ever try photoshoping a R4 into a somewhat low resolution picture? You'd never be able to tell what it is at it's proper size.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a terrible photoshop. None of it looks real. Sorry to burst your bubble if you thought it was good. It's probably better than anything I could do, but doesn't look anywhere near real.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 28, 2010)

I mean, I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 28, 2010)

Lmao, this is hilarious!


----------



## playallday (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------



## AetherMaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The original:


----------



## playallday (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 28, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> AetherMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, look how it's clearly lacking the "Hang in there kitty" poster. Such a obvious photoshop attempt to make this seem more dull and science like. The biggest giveaway is the lack of the Spock bobble-head.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 28, 2010)

*sigh*

I R Disappointment.

No, wait...

You am disapproved.

No...

Wait a minute, that's awful!


----------



## shadowfall03 (Sep 29, 2010)

unbelievable!!why is R4 just won't die??


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

shadowfall03 said:
			
		

> unbelievable!!why is R4 just won't die??


The answer is obvious, sir. it's because of Wood. Now if you're talking about shit clones, they just want to scam dumb people into buying their product.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2010)

That's one hot woman, there.

Nice job adding the R4XL into the shot.

A question: Why is this in the art section?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> That's one hot woman, there.
> 
> Nice job adding the R4XL into the shot.
> 
> A question: Why is this in the art section?


Probably because of "Photoshop"


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice edit man!!If only I know how to use photoshop *sigh*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> Nice edit man!!If only I know how to use photoshop *sigh*


It's easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've only used it for 5 months. YouTube and abduzeedo are my best friends


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think she was pointing out how bad the artist was with their photoshop non-talent


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 1, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, clearly this was the work of some fiendishly awesome podcast crew member who wanted to bring a little bit of humor to the already humorous talk about hacking the 3DS when nobody knows what kind of protection it has.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would have thrown this into the 3DS hacking section, but I really don't think a silly shoop like this would stay there very long. Probably would've got thrown into the EOF (yuck).


----------

